
Find the next book to read through this powerful books recommendation engine - abhutan1
http://www.nextbooktoread.com/
======
helph67
FYI I went through the 3 step process and found one recommendation was a book
I had selected in step 2.

~~~
abhutan1
I will look into that. Thanks for the feedback.

------
rimutaka
I read novels. There is no option for that.

~~~
abhutan1
I think novel would fall under fiction? There is a category for that.

